# .329 bullets?



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Does anyone know of a source of hunting bullets in .329 caliber? I want to hunt with an Austrian Mannlicher in 8X56R that I have. It takes a true 8mm, not the 7.92mm. I have a mold and can cast bullets, but would really like to use a jacketed bullet.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

http://www.buffaloarms.com/browse.cfm/2,91.html


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Thanks, I'll be shopping there soon.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Just to let you know, I got not only the bullets, but a batch of brass for the same cartridge. (8x56R hun) Got some 150 grainers, plan on getting swome heavier bullets. Maybe the 200 or 220 gr. Shooting original military open sights and can't see to shoot far anyway, heavy and slow suits me fine.


----------

